# My first yard display attempt



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, here it is. My first attempt at a Halloween yard display. It's not very elaborate, but I only had a couple weeks to build all this.

Already making plans for next years additions.

Left side of path

Right side of path

Close-up of my ground breaker

What the coyotes left of Besse

Home for the red strobe light and fog machine


I'll try to post some pictures with the lighting and fog as soon as I get them.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice start Bigreno,
The old west never looked better


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like a good start. Next year,with the help of this forum, you will be trying to find storage space for all the props you want to build.

Looks good though.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent first time! Light years ahead of where I was on my first attempt.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very good for first attempt, love the old wooden crosses, working on my crate for next yr already!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice display. We started with a few store bought stones and a few dummies....you're off to a great start. But like the rest said, once you get started there's no turning back. You'll be working on things 365 days a year, trying to store them all, going bigger and more elaborate as time passes.... 
Welcome to the madness that is Halloween.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

If this is your first attempt.. wow, what will you have next year?
Looks great


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Well done! I think I only made two tombstones my first year. =)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I love the barbed wire..I wish I had that this year!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great yard! Love your coffin. Did you make that yourself?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks great someday you will look back and say remember when it only took 2 hours to set all this up


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice first display Reno!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> Looks great someday you will look back and say remember when it only took 2 hours to set all this up


You too? lol... The old western look is great, very orginal. I can see it now. Get you some bucky's in a cowboy hats, trenchs and bandanas with one leg propped up behind him standin up against the posts and one chewing on some hay... :googly: ok sorry i'll stop


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks great! the coffin is very nice


----------

